# "Don't look down," they said...



## Pixel9ine (Sep 13, 2005)

...I should have listened. 





Taken last Sunday.. my thoughts in snapping this picture were, "if they find my camera somewhere in the bush, at least they'll know where I fell from"


----------



## piotrek (Sep 14, 2005)

:shock: 

I love mountains but this is :shock: ing 

BTW - what camera did you use? You think it would survive the fall...?


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 15, 2005)

... and then you picked yourself up from that "balcony" which is jutting out of the precipice, had - of course - used your body to cushion the camera, and were then posting that picture with the only finger that is still sticking out of your whole-body-plaster cast? :shock: 

Whoa, this photo makes me get vertigo on my desk chair here! :shock:


----------



## Pixel9ine (Sep 16, 2005)

To be honest, I wasn't scared at the time.. but just looking at this picture scares me. 

The picture was taken with my A95 + Tiffen .56x wide-angle at around sunrise (I was hoping for a nice sunrise shot, but got this instead!)


----------



## ChineydDoll (Sep 21, 2005)

wow. i really like this picture.makes me kind of scared myself, its like my god, how high were u?! but the angle and composition is very nice.


----------

